# Help



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

I got my Warwick XL back from Marquis after a habitation service. Only noticed when I got home they had left all the taps open, the waste and fresh water dump taps open. And now when I have filled the water tank, and put the pump on, water cascades out of the drainage muff at the rear of the van from the water heater. I can’t access the water heater as it looks like a sealed unit which is inaccessible to close the drain valve.

Any ideas to rectify would be greatly appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Panic over, the drain tap is accessible under the bench cushion


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Phew! Glad you got that sorted!!


----------

